# gold paint types



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been using some home made erie dearies and have been doing decent with gold colored bodies. I've been using testors gold model paint and its ok but not really lasting. Has anyone tried the gold powder paint and if so does it look decent? 

Any other suggestions on a decent paint to get a good gold shine. Thanks.


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

i went to walmart and got gold metallic spray can paint it was like 4 bucks i think it is made by rutoleum. looks like the real deal to me. put a few coats on like new. 1 can can do a bunch of them. scott


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

davef,
I have used Pro-Tech gold powder paint, and it's ok but I don't care for it. If your pours are new and shiny, buy some candy gold powder paint. It comes out really well. Then clearcoat with D2T.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I've used two brands of gold spray paint. Plasti Kote and Krylon. I preferred the Krylon as it applied in thinner coats and dried quicker. It was also shinier.

Here's the stuff I used. Got it at hobby lobby.

http://www.krylon.com/products/premium_metallic/

It gives a nice shine, but I would say there is a difference bw shine and reflectivity. It reflects perhaps about 10% as well as an actual gold blade. But it is shiny and does appear to reflect somewhat. Can't comment on durability as I put devcon 2 ton epoxy over it.

I've seen gold leaf flake type paints which I think contain actual pieces of metal particles so you may look into that too. Places like hobby lobby sell it. Good luck.

I just read the description of the krylon
"Beautiful metallic finish resembles actual metal plating, not paint."

Don't believe the hype. It resembles paint more than metal plating. Just sayin. I still like the stuff. I've got the copper color too.


----------

